# Hepworth Refractories - May 2014



## Old No.13 (May 28, 2014)

*Background*

Hepworth Refractories is a large sprawling site that closed many years ago. It was bought by Bovis Homes in 2006 who attempted to get planning for up to 500 homes in the beautiful Loxley Valley. Due to objections by various local groups and parish councils the planning was refused and the site has stood empty and very derelict ever since. Virtually all the main site has been stripped bare and apparently security is, for some reason, very keen. With numerous PIR's linked to a solar powered generator clearly visible in the centre of the site. I say apparently because this part wasn't explored today, I'll nip back for shufty later but there doesn't seem a lot to see. (or protect!!)

The splore today concentrated on a smaller but much more complete looking building on the other side of the bridge. I wasn't expecting part of it to be changing rooms for what must have been the firm football team as well as offices and industrial/warehouse.

To the pics................



DSC_0202 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0200 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0137 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0140 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0142 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0144 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0145 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0152 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0153 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0154 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0161 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0172 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0174 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0181 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0185 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0186 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0189 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0191 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0188 by markrichardson397, on Flickr

Please welcome Mrs. Old No.13 who completed her first explore.....................
Thanx for looking everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2014)

Love the indoor garden in the toilets! great photos both,thanks for sharing.


----------



## GPSJim (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice one, pal.


----------



## caiman (Jun 14, 2014)

I think those changing rooms may have been built for the mine that used to be on site - there were several underground mines at Loxley mining ganister (sandstone) to make refractory bricks. That was the Hepworth business.

Those lockers are identical to those that were used at the local collieries.

I should add that those showers look like they were built as "open plan" colliery style with doors added after - presumably for shy footballers.


----------

